# Phragmipedium Bouley Bay 4N



## smartie2000 (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't been around posting unfortunately, so this is my first in a while.

The cross is (Eric young 4N 'Mount Millais' AM/RHS X Grande 4N 'Gigantea')


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2012)

Great on like it


----------



## Shiva (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice. Mine is kind of sulking.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow gorgeous !! Exactly the colour and shape I was expecting to get when I got a Bouley Bay... :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Shame on you for not being a round/posting!oke: That is one fine looking Phrag Bouley Bay! Fingers crossed that you'll continue posting.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2012)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent flower!


----------



## Silvan (Mar 11, 2012)

I just had a look at your other pics on flickr..you have some amazing flowers.. looking fowards for your futur posts


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gorgeous. I have one of these and I can't wait to see the flowers on it. Hopefully it will be a beautiful as yours.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 12, 2012)

thats a very nice one


----------



## Chuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice flower, Fren. A well balanced flower with good colour.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome back! We're looking forward to more blooms like this one! Just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 14, 2012)

Very nice looking bloom!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 19, 2012)

I love this cross, your flower is very good. Love it. Could have up to 20 or even more flowers per stem, if all goes well. Unfortunately mine at least seem to be slow growing.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice one! Good shape and colours!


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 21, 2012)

Very, very nice. Unfortunately as many many Phrag unavailable here in Belgium.


----------

